# Nebenjob - Wie zum normalen Job?



## marion9394 (8. März 2010)

Guten Morgen Ihr!

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu Nebenjobs, bzw Praktikas neben meinem normalen Job.
Ich habe ja letztens eine Wohnung gesucht - leider vergeblich. Mit meinem Mini-Gehalt traut mir kein Vermieter eine Wohnung zu... Und mit fast 24 in eine WG ziehen finde ich für mich jetzt nicht so toll... Nun versuche ich halt ein bisschen unabhängier zu werden.

Habe mir gedacht evtl. einen Nebenjob anzunehmen da ich ja nur Mo - Do arbeite. (Freitags könnte ich zwar auch auf Provision in der jetztigen Arbeit arbeiten allerdings kriege ich das geld immer nicht rechtzeitig, wenn ich es überhaupt kriege -.-) von dem her lohnt sich das für mich nicht wirklich...

Habe jetzt allerdings gesehen das es nur so Putzstellen, Kellnerstellen oder sowas gibt... Hm na ich weiß ja nicht...

Würde evtl. auch als Volontär irgendwo arbeiten, ist sowas gefragt? für ein nettes arbeitszeugnis wäre sowas ja auch nicht verkehrt!

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit sowas?

Liebe Grüße
M.


----------



## Caps-lock (8. März 2010)

Dazu kann ich dir in erster Linie sagen das sowas mit deinem Arbeitgeber abgesprochen werden muss.
Wenn du jetzt (blödes Beispiel) am Wochenende als Stuntgirl arbeiten würdest um Geld zu verdienen und du dir den Fuss brichst, kann es auch ganz schnell passieren das du den anderen Job los bist.
Oder du arbeitest als Kellnerin am Wochenende und bist dann den Reste der Woche total übermüdet, kann dein Hauptarbeitgeber auch Ärger machen.
Und die meisten Helfertätigkeiten ohne Anforderungen werden großteils von Zeitarbeitsfirmen vergeben.
Die können dich unter Umständen auch fürs Wochenende verschachern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## marion9394 (8. März 2010)

ui das klingt nicht gut...

hab auch gesehen das die hauptsächlich so hilfsjobs anbieten, hm aber das ist nix für mich...
putzen, abwaschen oder mit hund gehen mach ich daheim ja schon nicht, dann will ich das bei fremden gar nicht erst anbieten!


----------



## shadow24 (8. März 2010)

wie sieht es denn mit Taxi fahren aus?Taxischein macht man heutzutage recht schnell und viele Unternehmen helfen einem sogar dabei diesen zu bekommen.da kannst du dir relativ frei die Zeit einteilen.am meisten Sinn macht es allerdings an Wochenenden zu fahren.und dazu noch nachts.wenn du dich das traust kannst du schon einiges dazuverdienen...
ansosnten gibt es noch Fahrer für z.B. Pizzalieferdienste,oder was ich auch ab und an gelsen habe Aushilfe in Spielotheken oder in Videotheken...weiss allerdings nich was man da verdient bei...
und generell gilt das man dem Arbeitgeber einen Nebenjob nur mitteilen muss.der AG darf diesen grundsätzlich nicht verbieten,ausser du fängst bei der Konkurrenz an,oder bist ständig kaputt und müde auf deiner Arbeit(das bin ich allerdings auch ohne Nebenjob öfters)


----------



## rebotic (8. März 2010)

Also ich kann ja WG nur empfehlen grade in deinem Alter ist das mit netten mitbewohnern relativ lustig...außerdem wirds günstiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten naja,am Wochende vllt. nen Nebenjob als Thekenkraft oder ähnliches annehmen da kommt ganz gut Geld rein.

Man muss sich halt mal umhören woos was zu holen gibt und dann mitnehmen.


----------



## Caps-lock (8. März 2010)

> Würde evtl. auch als Volontär irgendwo arbeiten, ist sowas gefragt?


Dazu fällt mir noch ein das du ein Volontariat wohl kaum Freitags von 9-17 Uhr machen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das ist meistens eher Vollzeit.

Es wirkt irgendwie als ob du auch nicht wirklich weißt was du möchtest. Du hast für deine Ansprüche zu wenig Geld, aber die Tätigkeiten die man mal an einem Tag in der Woche machen kann, passen dir nicht ^^.
Was für nen Job suchst du denn den man mal eben nebenbei machen kann und der gut bezahlt ist.


----------



## marion9394 (8. März 2010)

Hm hätte an irgendwas im Büro / Laden gedacht, irgenwas wo Kunden sind. Oder Im Büro So ne Assistenz bzw Sekretärinnen-Tätigkeit...

... und irgendwas wofür man keinen Führerschein braucht... den habe ich leider (noch) nicht ^^

Befürchte auch fast das ich als Praktikant mit einem Tag nicht hinkomme, wobei - Firmen können doch immer ne Arbeitskraft gebrauchen? Aber das Stimmt schon, wie wollen die mir ein Arbeitszeugnis schreiben wenn ich nur so kurz da bin und nix wirklich allein machen kann...

Habe mal gegoogelt... Anscheinend dürfte ich die 400€ unversteuert behalten, der AG muss glaub nur Rentenversicherung oder sowas zahlen... das wäre ja schon mal was! nur mehr dürfte es nicht sein, und unter 52 Tage im Jahr... sowas die Richtung...


----------



## Konov (8. März 2010)

Eigentlich kannst du das Thema schon fast vergessen. Das was du suchst ist - wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß - fast unmöglich zu finden.
Kaum ein AG stellt jemanden ein und bezahlt ihn für nur einen Tag die Woche, noch dazu ohne Führerschein. 

Leider ist das sehr schwer sowas zu finden heutzutage.


----------



## Manoroth (8. März 2010)

eventuel findest du etwas für den abend in ner bar oder so

ne kollegin hat das ne zeit lang gemacht


----------



## Erz1 (8. März 2010)

Wie wäre es im Kino? 
Da gibt es doch auch manchmal Jobs - bin zwar erst 16 aber bei uns kenn ich das so.


----------



## Qonix (8. März 2010)

Gibts es bei euch in Deutschland auch einen gesetzliche Vorgabe wie viele Stunden pro Woche man maximal arbeiten darf. Fals ja, solltest du das auch beachten.


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

Ich würde mal in Geschäften in deiner nächstgelegenden Einkaufsstrasse fragen ob die Aushilfen suchen. Jetzt vielleicht nicht bei H&M, GameStop oder Only, aber bei kleineren Schuhgeschäften oder vielleicht sogar Bäckereien die eine Verkaufskraft suchen. Meißtens bekommst du dann dein Gehalt direkt nachdem du eine Quittung unterschrieben hast, oder halt am Ende des Monats, wenn du als längerfristige Aushilfe eingeplant bist. 

Dennoch muss ich sagen, find ich deine Einstellung etwas daneben. Wer "schnell" Geld haben will, zusätzlich, müsste auch mal öfters innen sauren Apfel beißen und vielleicht doch mal putzen gehen, oder Hunde ausführen. Niemand bekommt was im Leben geschenkt, vorallem nicht Lohn. 

Als Sekräterin wirst du keinen Nebenjob bekommen, nicht in angesicht des heutigen Arbeitsmarktes. Das sind meißtens Festanstellungen. Wenn sie es nicht wären, wäre es ziemlich dämlich, da man immer wieder neue Kräfte kurz einarbeiten müsste.


----------



## Tikume (9. März 2010)

Oder 'ne gut bezahlte Tätigkeit im Liegen um den Burnout-Syndrom entgegenzuwirken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (9. März 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Oder 'ne gut bezahlte Tätigkeit im Liegen um den Burnout-Syndrom entgegenzuwirken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Musste doch etwas schmunzeln. :-)


----------



## shadow24 (9. März 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Hm hätte an irgendwas im Büro / Laden gedacht, irgenwas wo Kunden sind. Oder Im Büro So ne Assistenz bzw Sekretärinnen-Tätigkeit...
> 
> Habe mal gegoogelt... Anscheinend dürfte ich die 400€ unversteuert behalten, der AG muss glaub nur Rentenversicherung oder sowas zahlen... das wäre ja schon mal was! nur mehr dürfte es nicht sein, und unter 52 Tage im Jahr... sowas die Richtung...



also ich kann dir nur nochmal empfeheln zu schauen ob in Video-oder Spielotheken Hilfskräfte gesucht werden.das kannst du ohne Führerschein machen udn anspruchsvoll ist das ganz sicher nicht,sodass du keine grosse Angst haben musst etwas falsch zu machen(ausser verzählen beim Wechselgeld)....allerdinsg wird auch der Lohn dementsprechend aussehen...

neben einer versicherungspflichtigen Hauptbeschäftigung darfst du eine geringfügige Nebenbeschäftigung haben(die zweite geringfügige wäre sofort versicherungspflichtig).der Arbeitgeber der geringfügigen Beschäftigung bezahlt pauschale Renten-und Krankenversicherungsbeiträge an die Minijobzentrale udn meist auch die pauschale Versteuerung an das Finanzamt,sodass du in fast allen Fällen dein Lohn Brutto wie Netto erhälst
daneben darf die geringfügige Beschäftigung nicht mehr als 15 Std wöchentlich überschreiten und eben 400 Euro im Monat...
das mit 52 Tagen stimmt nicht.es gibt eine kurzfristige Beschäftigung.diese darf nicht mehr als 50 Tage im Jahr ausgeübt werden.aber das ist einen andere Geschichte...


----------



## marion9394 (9. März 2010)

> Dennoch muss ich sagen, find ich deine Einstellung etwas daneben. Wer "schnell" Geld haben will, zusätzlich, müsste auch mal öfters innen sauren Apfel beißen und vielleicht doch mal putzen gehen, oder Hunde ausführen. Niemand bekommt was im Leben geschenkt, vorallem nicht Lohn.



Au Mann -.-

Zum ersten MUSS ich nicht noch wo anders arbeiten... Mit dem Geld komme ich im Moment in Lebensgemeinschaft gut hin, kann shoppen gehen etc... Finds nur ein bisschen dekadent nur 4 Tage die Woche zu arbeiten und am 5ten Tag daheim rumzugammeln... 

Darum würde ich halt gerne etwas tun was mir auch Spaß macht und Geld bringt.

Wenn ich wirklich nur schnell Geld will bau ich irgendjemand schwarz ne Website und kassier 600 Mücken! Aber das mache ich nicht, und würde gerne etwas legales tun. (Vorallem weil mein Göttergatte im Finanzamt hockt...)

Leider sind viele Tätigkeiten freischaffend... Hundesitten oder sowas zum Beispiel. Da bräuchte ich dann wieder ein Gewerbe und das wäre doof...


----------



## Caps-lock (9. März 2010)

> Wenn ich wirklich nur schnell Geld will bau ich irgendjemand schwarz ne Website und kassier 600 Mücken! Aber das mache ich nicht, und würde gerne etwas legales tun. (Vorallem weil mein Göttergatte im Finanzamt hockt...)



Warum sind Gewerbe doof ?
So teuer kann das nicht sein :]
Und dann kannst du weiß 600 Mücken kassieren und ne Website bauen.

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK aber eins versteh ich nicht.
Du und dein Mann arbeiten, aber ihr schafft es zusammen nicht ne eigene Wohnung zu finanzieren ? ^^


----------



## marion9394 (9. März 2010)

> Du und dein Mann arbeiten, aber ihr schafft es zusammen nicht ne eigene Wohnung zu finanzieren ? ^^



Doch zusammen gehts locker - da leben wir schon wie gott in frankreich =)
nur alleine wirds halt seeehr haarig ... und da es momentan halt krieselt würde ich halt gerne auch alleine leben "können"


----------



## Desdinova (9. März 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Finds nur ein bisschen dekadent nur 4 Tage die Woche zu arbeiten und am 5ten Tag daheim rumzugammeln...



Hm, ich arbeite auch nur vier Tage die Woche und finde das fantastisch. Gegen Ende des Jahres arbeite ich dann auch Vollzeit würde aber liebend gern auf die 300 € verzichten und dafür meinen freien Freitag zurück haben. Vom Geld her gehts bei mir eigentlich auch locker raus, obwohl ich 230€ pro Monat für Fahrtkosten abdrücken muss. Ich weiss zwar nicht wieviel du verdienst, aber du ja im Kreis Starnberg wohnst (?) sollten die Mieten sich nicht groß von der meinen unterscheiden (WM ist auch teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
Klar kann man sich mehr leisten, wenn man zu zweit wohnt, da sich Miete, Strom, etc. durch zwei Teilen lässt, aber allein kriegt man das normal auch gebacken. Wieviel hast du denn pro Monat zur Verfügung, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## marion9394 (9. März 2010)

Na dann Hallo Nachbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich verdiene jetzt in den 4 Tagen 1400€, kriege da 1000 raus. Mit Freitags kriege ich 1200 raus... also so 1800 Brutto.
Männlein so ziemlich das selbe wobei da als Beamter auch so 1200 in dem Dreh übrig bleiben...

Wohnung kostet 600 Warm, 3 Zimmer, 75qm, ... Ich Zahl halt die Hälfte der Miete und das Inet. also 340, Rest hab ich so zum Leben.
Einkaufen zahl ich die Hälfte vom Monat - sind so 250 €... Rest ist meins

Hab jetzt aber mal mitm Cheff gesprochen, er meint das wäre Perlen vor die Säue wenn ich mitm Staubwedel daher komm! Ich werde jetzt versuchen selbstständig Freitags bzw nach Vereinbarung Computer / Design / Photoshop - Kurze anzubieten, Steuerlich kann ich das dann über Ihn bzw übers Geschäft anbieten... Wird bei uns relativ oft angefragt nur wollte bis jetzt keiner machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe das Früher schon immer gemacht neben der Schule, kam immer gut an!


----------



## Potpotom (9. März 2010)

Ihr habt zu zweit nur knapp 2200€ raus? Scheisse ist das hart. Das holt einen echt auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück. Verdammte Axt... ich liebe mein Luxembourg, Deutschland - auf nimmer wiedersehen.

Da wurde ja 2001 noch besser bezahlt... ich bin echt bis ins Mark erschüttert. Damit hätte ich nie gerechnet.

Kein Wunder das so viele rumnörgeln und unzufrieden sind.


----------



## Desdinova (9. März 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Na dann Hallo Nachbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok, mit 1000€ im Raum München zu leben ist schon knapp. Allein eure 3 Zimmer Wohnung ist eigentlich noch günstig. In Weilheim hab ich mir vor 2 Jahren nen Wolf nach ner 3Z Wohnung für unter 700€ gesucht. Für ne einigermaßen gute 1 Zimmer Wohnung zahlt man minimum 400€ bei uns. Mit Essen und dem ganzen drumherum bleiben von den tausend echt nicht mehr viel übrig. Arbeitest du in Starnberg oder fährst du nach München? Wenn du schon das Monatsticket nach München zahlst, könntest du dich ja noch in München umsehen. Bei uns z.B. werden häufig freie Mitarbeiter gesucht. Allerdings lohnt sich der eine Tag halt nur, wenn du ohnehin schon ne Karte hast.


----------



## shadow24 (9. März 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Na dann Hallo Nachbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




als Beamter nur 1200 Netto????also dann arbeitet der aber nur so 13 Std die Woche,oder?ich mein die müssen ja nich mal Sozialversicherung bezahlen.also gehen nur die Steuern ab.und dann nur 1200?oder ist er noch in der Ausbildung?vom Alter her könnte das ja passen...
also da müssten wir uns auch ein Nebenjob suchen bei den Einkünften...


----------



## marion9394 (9. März 2010)

> als Beamter nur 1200 Netto???



Mehr ist das leider wirklich nicht, aber genau kenn ich seine Einkünfte natürlich auch nicht... weiß nur das er Monatlich noch was an die Krankenversicherung oder sowas abdrücken muss, dann kommt noch das Auto und das ist glaub nicht mal ganz abgezahlt...
Schon schlimm wenn man überlegt das der ausgebildet ist und 42 Stunden die Woche arbeitet - so schön ist das als Beamter nicht mehr!

Ich arbeite und Wohne in Starnberg, Männlein ebenso. Stimmt schon, als ich noch in München war kam die MVV-Karte noch mit 100€ im Monat dazu. Hab ich natürlich auch nicht bezahlt gekriegt...

Als ich mir hier die Wohnungen angeguckt habe hätte ich nichtmal ne 1-Zimmer Wohnung gekriegt, die Liegen hier auch so bei 430- 500€ -.-

Das ist dann natürllich schon immer seeehr hart wenn man ständig im TV hört was so ein Harzler kriegt, ...


----------



## Caps-lock (9. März 2010)

Das versteh ich nicht ganz mit den 1200 Euro netto.
A2 ist die niedrigste Besoldungsgruppe und in der niedrigsten Gehaltsstufe sind das laut nem Rechner im Inet 1543 Euro Netto, wenn 2 Ehepartner arbeiten für Bayern. 

Und A2 bekommen <LI>_Oberamtsgehilfe_ 
Das ist dann die einfache Dienstlaufbahn, die man mit einem einfachen Hauptschulabluss macht.


----------



## marion9394 (9. März 2010)

Verheiratet sind wir ja gar nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber 1543 Euro könnte schon so hinkommen , weiß nur das bei ihm noch irgendwas weggeht, der hat so lebensversicherung uns so zeuch -.- letztendlich hat er so 1200 rum...

also er ist glaube ich finanzwirt, mittlerer Dienst oder wie man das nennt ...


----------



## Qonix (9. März 2010)

Krass, für wie wenig Geld machen Leute arbeiten gehen. Da darf ich echt nicht mehr sagen das es mir schlecht geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (9. März 2010)

Hab mir grade mal von Schatzi ausrechnen lassen wie sich ein KLeingewerbe bei mir auswirkt:

bei 2500 Jahresgewinn (!!) müsste ich bei meiner Steuerklasse etc. 600 (!!!) Nachzahlen - also wenn ich zu meinem Gehalt freischaffend wäre...
Bei 1000 € Jahresumsatz schon 100 € -.- da vergehts einem ja!! Da verstehe ich wirklich warum so viele Leute schwarz arbeiten.... oder gar nicht

Dann hat sich das mal erledigt,... er meint gerade das ich eh sau wenig lohnsteuer zahle, nämlich knapp 100€ er mit 1850 € brutto schon 210€...

Da kriegt man echt das kotzen!!


----------



## Desdinova (9. März 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Da kriegt man echt das kotzen!!



Das Gefühl kenn ich. Ich hab vor kurzem ein paar kurze Videos für eine DVD geschnitten (in Heimarbeit), wofür ich einen 800 € Bonus aufs Gehalt bekomme. Netto sind das dann 417€ -.-


----------



## Caps-lock (9. März 2010)

> bei 2500 Jahresgewinn (!!) müsste ich bei meiner Steuerklasse etc. 600 (!!!) Nachzahlen



Du siehst alles immer ziemlich negativ ^^
Du hast bei 2500 Euro Gewinn dann auch 1900 Euro MEHR !
Und nicht 600 Euro weniger.

Genauso wie du auch 200 Euro (wenn ich die Zahlen noch richtig im Kopf habe) mehr hast wenn du 5 Tage die Woche arbeiten gehen würdest.

Und es ist bei jedem Menschen so das die Steuern richtig reinhauen wenn man über dem Freibetrag noch was dazu verdient, aber so ist das numal in diesem Staat geregelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 


Und wenn du 5 Tage die Woche arbeiten gehst und man Brutto/Netto mal richtig betrachtet hättet ihr zu Zweit schon eher 2800 Euro.
Lebensversicherungen etc. sind numal Privatvergnügung und haben mit dem Nettogehalt mal garnix zu tun.


----------



## marion9394 (9. März 2010)

Au Mann, das ist auch hart -.-

Verstehe das nicht das ich nur was zusätzlich verdienen kann wenn ich einen 400 euro job annehme?? 

Och Menno :-(

Heißt ich kann dann nur mehr verdienen wenn ich wo anders arbeite... Na toll eigentlich ist das ja echt mein Traumjob in einer Traumfirma.

Krieg echt Hass wenn ich hör' dass die Freundin von meinem Cheff fürs Nichtstun mit Erziehungsgeld und co momentan 2200 &#8364; kriegt im Monat...! Und zusätlich aber noch arbeiten darf...

edit:


> Du siehst alles immer ziemlich negativ ^^
> Du hast bei 2500 Euro Gewinn dann auch 1900 Euro MEHR !
> Und nicht 600 Euro weniger.



na ich bin so ein kleiner kontroll-freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mich macht das total hibbelig wenn ich nicht weiß was ich am jahresende zahlen muss...
heißt ich muss immer was von dem gewinn auf die seite bringen, um es dann am ende vom jahr zahlen zu können! und da liegt mein problem - ob ich das kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir gefällt das alles grad gar nicht^^

na ich müsste dann jedesmal wenn ich was verdiene die 49% höchstsatz von der einnahme auf ein anderes konto schaffen, das ich es dann im schlimmsten fall nachzahlen kann...


----------



## Symatry (10. März 2010)

Mhh 1200-1500 Euro Netto im Monat sind doch ziemlich normal? 
Wie viel verdient ihr denn bitte?? Kenne sogar Leute die für 800-900 Euro im Monat 40+ Stunden die Woche kloppen.


Hab mal ne andere Frage! 

Ziehe demnächst um, sprich auch erstmal keine Arbeit ...
Wenn ich einen 400 Euro Job machen würde und sonst nichts, wäre ich dann noch voll (gesetzlich) Versichert?
Weil 400 Euro reichen mir für den Anfang.


----------



## sympathisant (10. März 2010)

soweit ich weiss suchen callcenter immer leute. und da gibts sogar relativ flexible arbeitszeiten. allerdings soll der verdienst nicht besonders sein ...


----------



## Caps-lock (10. März 2010)

> Wenn ich einen 400 Euro Job machen würde und sonst nichts, wäre ich dann noch voll (gesetzlich) Versichert?



Nein. Du musst dich freiwillig versichern wenn du nicht sozialversicherungspflichtig arbeitest.
Kostenpunkt etwa 140-170 Euro. Dann bleiben dir von deinem 400 Eurojob etwa 250 über.


----------



## Crucial² (10. März 2010)

Das Goldene M sucht immer Aushilfskräfte! Auch bei Unregelmäßiger Arbeitszeit. Grade für den Freitag oder Samstag. Würde bei dir also Gut passen!

Die Zahlen 7,50€ die Stunde. Also gar nicht mal so schlecht. Arbeiten kann man da entweder in der Küche (Burger-Brutzeln, also muss man kein Profi-Koch sein) oder an der Kasse. 

Weiß das, weil mein Kumpel das jetzt macht, seit er bei BMWäh raus geschmissen wurde.


----------



## Caps-lock (10. März 2010)

> Habe jetzt allerdings gesehen das es nur so Putzstellen, Kellnerstellen oder sowas gibt... Hm na ich weiß ja nicht


Ich denk mal nicht das sowas dann für die TE in Frage kommt.


----------



## marion9394 (10. März 2010)

Hm wäre gar nicht sooo doof... 

Mein Problem ist nur immer bei sowas, das ich recht bekannt in meiner Branche bin. Habe in meiner Haupttätigkeit recht viel Kundenkontakt.
Habe da immer bissl Schiss dass das dem Ansehen der Firma schadet wenn man mich dann da vor der Kasse sieht

(Abgesehen davon das ich dem Geschäftsführer da schon ein paar mal einen Einlauf verpasst habe weil die nie alles einpacken^^)


----------



## shadow24 (11. März 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Verstehe das nicht das ich nur was zusätzlich verdienen kann wenn ich einen 400 euro job annehme??
> 
> Och Menno :-(
> 
> ...



aber für den 400 Euro Job kriegst du zusätzlich halt die 400 Euro Brutto wie Netto dazu...dafür müssen manche Mütter den ganzen Monat halbtags von Montag bis Freitag arbeiten gehen,denn die haben meist Steuerklasse 5 und da geht ne Menge ab,sodass die auch gerade manchmal nur 600 Euro Netto monatlich haben...

und schreib nochmal das Mütter in Elternzeit nix tun,dann schick ich dir meine Frau auf den Hals...werde du erstmal Mutter und dann denk über den Satz nochmal nach.das ist nämlich ein Rund-um-die Uhr Fulltimejob ein Baby gross zu ziehen...

und btw 2200 € ist sehr hoch, denn Elterngeld beträgt 67% des letzten Verdienstes.dann muss sie ein recht guten Job gehabt haben...


----------



## BullyBoy (11. März 2010)

Moinsen.

Ich arbeite schon 50 Stunden in der Woche (Monatg-Freitag 7-17 uhr)

und für geld dazu geh ich noch Smastags bei mir in der Firma arbeiten (50 Euro auf die Hand)

ist zwar kacke sone 56 std. und nur den Sonntag komplett frei zu haben, aber wenn man mehr Geld will, muss man halt auch mal leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (11. März 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> und schreib nochmal das Mütter in Elternzeit nix tun,dann schick ich dir meine Frau auf den Hals...werde du erstmal Mutter und dann denk über den Satz nochmal nach.das ist nämlich ein Rund-um-die Uhr Fulltimejob ein Baby gross zu ziehen...



auch wenns OT wird: keine ahnung was ihr falsch macht, aber rund-um-die-uhr-full-time-job ist masslos übertrieben.


----------



## shadow24 (11. März 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> auch wenns OT wird: keine ahnung was ihr falsch macht, aber rund-um-die-uhr-full-time-job ist masslos übertrieben.




kommt immer drauf an was man für Kinder hat...ob ein liebes braves oder ein lebendig gewordenen Flummi...kann man nicht so pauschal sagen.auf alle Fälle gibt es viele Babys die ein nachts nicht schlafen lassen und tagsüber auch viel Zuwendung benötigen.und wenn dann noch beide arbeiten gehen müssen dann wird es tatsächlich schwer...
also dann ist es nicht masslos übertrieben,sondern leider Realität...
ok sollte aber offtopic genug sein...


----------

